# Calling all Scottish folks!



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Just to draw your attention to a thread in the Shows section:

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=6621

Every year, Glasgow Vet School host a Rodeo - there are dog shows, a small animal show and tent, a reptile tent, plus displays by dog teams, horses, birds of prey etc a nice day out! They have said we can join the small animal tent - I was thinking of bringing various colours of mice to show people and talk about.

Check out the thread - so far it's just me and Zany - we need mroe people to make it work!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm up for it Kallan, can we bring pups for sale or should we just bring a few mice?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I say bring some pups Debz - just don't expect them to still be there if you leave me to watch them :twisted: :lol: They might make a jump into my coat pocket :lol:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd bring some if we get enough mousery folk going - the general public won't be prepared to buy any livestock. We can always reserve each others and bring them down for a swap! 

That's the three of us so far - should be enough so at least one person is manning the tables at all times. I have done the rodeo many times so I can do the bulk of the chattng and babysitting, leaving you two free to have a wander


----------



## firestarter (Jun 30, 2010)

yeh il defo make it along to this one!.. what mice you guys planning to bring? i dont have transport so if i was bringing any could only be a few.. as i would have to carry them in a small plastic tub! il prob bring my dog along too but would be defo happy to babysit mouseys while you guys have look around (just count the pups if you leave me with them)


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the invite guys but I would get lost in my own back garden! Had the show been a bit closer to home, I would have made the effort though. Should be a nice day out and I hope the weather is nice and sunny!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

The rodeo is announced!

http://www.nexxusscotland.com/events/show/1095?d=2&l=0&page=4

I believe there are also adverts on TV.


----------

